# Soap Paste Storage



## bdtrombley (Nov 16, 2017)

I would like to make the paste for liquid soaps and store the paste for when I want to make them later. I want to it for make for friends and family but I like the idea of having some on hand for gifts and such without having to spend hours going through the process each time. How long can you store the paste and in what conditions?

Bev


----------



## toxikon (Nov 16, 2017)

I have mine stored in a bowl covered in saran wrap in my laundry room closet LOL. As long as it's sealed up and out of the sun, it can be tucked away wherever is convenient for you.


----------



## bdtrombley (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks makes me break out in a happy dance!

I meant to inquire whether a ziplock bag would be sufficient or a plastic bowl?


----------



## toxikon (Nov 16, 2017)

bdtrombley said:


> Thanks makes me break out in a happy dance!
> 
> I meant to inquire whether a ziplock bag would be sufficient or a plastic bowl?



When working with soapy stuff, most people recommend sticking to plastics labeled #2 or #5 on the bottom. I can't recall what type Ziploc is. Because your soap paste is fully saponified, you could probably store in glass as well.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Nov 16, 2017)

Ziploc baggies are #4 or #2.  https://recyclenation.com/2014/10/recycle-ziploc-bags/

I...uh...yeah...a friend told me that you can store soap in them for an indefinite period...uh...yeah, a friend...  Nobody you know, uh....she's Alberta...from...Ontario.  

But I'd recommend #5 or #2 plastics with a good lid for longer-term storage.  They're not going to break, spill easily, or pop open and make a huge mess.  Store cool if possible, although it really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 16, 2017)

I've used Ziplock brand bags to store paste and they have worked okay to store paste for some months. The problem is they aren't truly liquid tight, and sometimes my paste can get a little syrupy in places, especially in summer. I do a lot of canning, so I usually use canning jars anymore. Hard plastic food storage containers would also do -- even the cheapy ones would be fine.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 16, 2017)

I store mine in gallon ZipLoc freezer bags in my refrigerator. Never had any problems storing it this way. I have paste in there over a year old and it's still perfectly fine.

If I'm not mistaken, Susie stores hers this way, too.


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Nov 16, 2017)

I store mine the the refrigerator, also.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 16, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I store mine in gallon ZipLoc freezer bags in my refrigerator. Never had any problems storing it this way. I have paste in there over a year old and it's still perfectly fine.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Susie stores hers this way, too.
> 
> ...



It's like we are long lost sisters. LOL 
Yes, this is how I store mine when I have it also. In the refrigerator in a baggie, or if I made an exceptionally large batch of paste I will put it in a quart jug in the fridge.

Edited: I meant I store mine in a quart ziplock, and if a large batch a gallon jug not quart jug. oops.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 16, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I store mine in gallon ZipLoc freezer bags in my refrigerator. Never had any problems storing it this way. I have paste in there over a year old and it's still perfectly fine.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Susie stores hers this way, too.
> 
> ...


wow I keep it in fridge but my freezer have some space (I am thinking about soap paste, not soap bars) Irishlass I freeze every of my oils, waxes, thickeners,  everything except distillates.
Just wonder DeeAnna, what do you think about freezing distillates?


----------



## Susie (Nov 16, 2017)

I have my paste in a Ziploc in the fridge.  I usually make a year's worth of paste at the time, then divide the paste into 1 lb packages so I only have to mix water and now EDTA into it.  I label with the date, the weight of the paste, and how much water to use.

I am not sure how it would do frozen.  It would be an interesting experiment.  I don't use distillates, so I am no help there.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 16, 2017)

What do you mean by distillates, Dahlia? Petroleum distillates comes first to mind, but that doesn't seem likely, knowing you!


----------



## Dahila (Nov 16, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> What do you mean by distillates, Dahlia? Petroleum distillates comes first to mind, but that doesn't seem likely, knowing you!


lavender distillate or lavender flower water INCI: Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Flower Water
or any other witch hazel is a what is it not distilled from the tree and leaves?
I am using this ;  Witch Hazel Distillate
It depens what supplier call it, it maybe just lavender hydrosol


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Nov 16, 2017)

The four pound Armor lard tub holds a lot of soap paste.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 16, 2017)

I just keep it in ziplock the freezer one, in fridge but tomorrow will transfer it into freezer


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh, I get it now, Dahlia. Thanks! Yes, I freeze my hydrosols and water infusions for long-term storage.


----------

